# Anyone tried the blade runner???



## mckellarman (Jan 4, 2008)

*Has it's place*

I got one for x-mas. I have been doing alot of boarding and have been using it for all my cuts 3" or smaller. Overall, I like it. Does not replace the tape/knife method but is great for those smaller cuts.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Preacher17 said:


> sir mixalot you in florida..... wana trade?


NO Thanks!!! :whistling


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Hey Guys...

As for the blade runner ,, in my opinion DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY
I bought one, and its useless, too big, does not fit in your hand, and works poorly, if it works at all, it takes more time to set up the sheets to cut, and thats to say if the blades cut properly the first time.
I needed to try this item, and now i know....USELESS
I can cut the sheet better straighter, and faster using knife and tape...thats the truth. mine will be going up for sale on ebay.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Your home or business will be treated like it is our home or business.* You can rest assured *that every step in the process will be......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, you get around buddy. :thumbup:


----------

